# دورة الأمن الس يبراني في شبكة المعلومات ٢٠٢٠



## ياسمين ماهر (6 يونيو 2020)

دورة الأمن السيبراني في شبكة المعلومات 
مع الدكتور/ احمد الذهبيبي
(( الحضور للرجال والنساء ))
مدة التدريب 4 أيام 
ثلاث ساعات يوميا 
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم 
(( تعقد الدورة يوم السبت ))
بتاريخ ١٣ يونيو 2020م
الموافق ٢١ شوال 1441ه
شهادة معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
للتسجيل أو الحجز أنقر على الرابط
ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¨ط±ط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ





لا تفوتكم عروووووووض الصيف .. 

دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين ونصف بشهادات معتمدة 

بادروا بالتسجيل .. العرض متاح حتى انتهاء المقاعد التدريبية

دبلوم إدارة وتطوير الموارد البشرية
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص التسويق
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص المحاسبة
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص البرمجيات
دبلوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات تخصص الشبكات
برنامج تطبيقات الحاسب المكتبية والسكرتارية

تعقد الدبلومات في مدينة جدة ومكة المكرمة وينبع (( للرجال والنساء )) 

(( مزايا العرض )) 
العرض متاح للسعوديين والمقيمين
التدريب عن بعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم
يمكنك سداد الرسوم نقداً أو بالتقسيط المريح
الدبلومات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
شهادة الدبلوم تعادل الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من كليات التقنية
الساعات المعتمدة في السجل التدريبي تساعدك في التوظيف أو الترقية

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577 
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ًںژ“ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ‡ظ„ط§طھظƒ .. طھظڈطظ‚ظ‘ظگظ‚ ط£طظ„ط§ظ…ظڈظƒ ًںژ“

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®





أقوى العروض الصيفية .. خصومات هائلة
على دورات تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي Office تصل حتى 77% 

استثمِر وقتك بالتَّدريب عن بُعد لتُحقِّق مُستقبل أفضَل 

طوِّر قدراتك في الحاسب الآلي وادْعَم مؤهِّلاتك بشهَادات مُعتمدة

دورة إدخال البيانات ومعالجة النصوص (6 أشهر)
دورة استخدام الحاسب في الأعمال المكتبية (3 أشهر)
دورة تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي (شهر واحد)

تدريب تفاعلي عن بُعد عبر بث مباشر على تطبيق زووم 

معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب 
المعهد السعودي العالي للتدريب 

الدورات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126703902 -- 0126655144
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0506485932 -- 0558626526
0590514176 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0538333179
0126611764 -- 0126520074
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0543058553 -- 0550652577 
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888
0551193090 -- 0559850321
(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ط£ظ‚ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طط§ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ„ظٹ ط¨ط®طµظˆظ…ط§طھ طھطµظ„ ططھظ‰ 77% ًں“£ 

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®

فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها 




يُعلن المركز البريطاني الدولي للغات عن مبادرة خصومات 50% 

سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم للأفراد هو = 490 ريال
سعر المستوى الواحد بعد الخصم لمنسوبي القطاعات الصحية والعسكرية وذويهم هو = 375 ريال

(( دورات لغة إنجليزية عن بعد ))

12 مستوى تفاعلي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية عبر الإنترنت بشهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم

(( التعليم أون لاين من خلال منصة زووم الإلكترونية ))

((المزايا المقدمة )) 
مناهج بريطانية عالمية
تعليم تفاعلي ومباشر مع المدرِّس
مدرسين محترفين لغتهم الأم الإنجليزية
شهادات مُعتمدة من وزارة التعليم لكل مستوى
مجاناً ... اختبار تحديد المستوى
دورات مُصمَّمة لتناسب أهدافك بأقصر وقت وبأفضل أسلوب

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي )) 
ط·ظˆظ‘ظگط± ظ„ظڈط؛طھظƒظژ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط¬ظ„ظٹط²ظٹط© ط¨ظƒظ„ظ‘ظگ ط«ظ‚ظژط© - ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ظڈط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‘ظژط¹ظ„ظٹظ…

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتساب )) 

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126677602 -- 0553740334 -- 0590038494
مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121 -- 0543058553 -- 0550652577

مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949 -- 0540959703 -- 0555881765

مدينة ينبع / نساء
0143221888 -- 0551193090 -- 0559850321

المركز البريطاني الدولي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®
المعهد السعودي العالي لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية ®




فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها 
​


----------

